# what would you prefer for a lady



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

my wife wants to get her own gun because she feels left out that i have a small collection and she wants to own one of her own. which one would any of you prefer a lady would like. she has shot guns before and she really dont like the little women guns as she calls it. the small bersa .380 is too small for her. she said a raging bull is one she would like but i think that might be a little to big for her. i was suggesting a glock 19, or a smith and wesson sigma .40. any of have any suggestions for her.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Why can't she just choose her own?


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

oh she is tryin to choose but she dont know which one she wants. she likes the raging bull but like ive said and she even mentioned that its might be to big for her. she just dont want a small womans gun as she puts it. im just tryin to give her options of handguns and let her choose.


----------



## CHRGDGS (Sep 27, 2007)

Has she tried the Glock 26 yet? :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd just take her to the nearest range that rents guns, then, and let her shoot everything she wants to try. That'll give her a better idea of what she wants.

After trying many guns, my own wife settled on a CZ75B as her first pistol, though she has lately converted to Glock. Pistols aren't plinkers to her, though...just defensive tools.


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

thats a good idea on the renting of guns. i mentioned to her aobut the glock 19 and i was lookin into the glock 26. im sure she will love to go shoot a variety of guns.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Of all our handguns, my wife likes the Glock 26 the most. When you consider how reliable they are and how much firepower you get in a fairly small and reasonably-priced package, I think it provides a great return on investment.

My wife also likes my CZ85 as well, and I think you can get a CZ75 for less than a Glock. She is actually a bit more accurate with the CZ than our Glock, most likely due to a combination of longer sight radius and a slightly better trigger. The CZ makes a great and reliable range/outdoor pistol, but the Glock makes a better carry gun.

The Walther P99 or P99Compact are great weapons that have interchangeable backstraps that will allow you to somewhat customize the fit. Of course I'm sure you already know about the compact XD's and M&P's.

A more expensive alternative might be the H&K P2000 and the Sig 239. Those Sigs are mightly attractive...

PhilR.


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

actually ive been lookin in the springfield xd 9 mm for myself and keep in my car. ive shot them before and i love them. i think my wife would like the feel and the shot of it.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

When my wife decided she was ready to graduate from her Bersa T380 to a larger gun she thought she would by an XD-9. 

She wanted to be sure that the gun she bought was all "hers" and that she would never have to look to me for help handling it.

After finding that she could rack the slide of the Glock 19 more easily than the XD, she went with the Glock 19. 

She loves it. 

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> When my wife decided she was ready to graduate from her Bersa T380 to a larger gun she thought she would by an XD-9.
> 
> She wanted to be sure that the gun she bought was all "hers" and that she would never have to look to me for help handling it.
> 
> ...


I did notice the slide was harder to slide on the XD than my Glock. Will that get easier in time?

Personally, I don't like the Sigma. I bought one at the same time I got my G23 and the trigger pull was so hard compared to my Glock.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What ever you do let her pick it out. You will have a life long shooting partener if you do. My wife has only three guns but she picked them all and is very good with them. The key is if they like them they will shoot more and become better shots. Good luck and have fun with your shooting.


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

As wandering man mentioned I fell in love with my Bersa 380 and then I decided I wanted a 9mm. I shot a lot of guns and then decided on the Glock 19. I was more accurate with the XD, but I couldn't manipulate it without some help. I wanted a gun I could rack the slide easily and break down for cleaning without any help. I plan to just keep practicing until I shoot it as well as I did the XD.


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

rudy said:


> *what would you prefer for a lady*


That question should be: What would your lady prefer? Have her rent several brands and calibers. Personally, I have fired everything from an old Colt Navy 1911 to Sigs, Glocks, XD's, Berettas and many others and many different calibers. I only own two hand guns, not because I didn't like the others but because I can't afford all the beauties I'd like to have.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

rudy said:


> actually ive been lookin in the springfield xd 9 mm for myself and keep in my car. ive shot them before and i love them. i think my wife would like the feel and the shot of it.


i was going to suggest an XD9 myself,they have great ergonomics and suite people not overly familiar with shooting a lot.
also welcome to the forum from Austin,Rudy.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I was shocked when my wife made up her mind. And the Sig she got didn't even go well with her shoes.


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

goes with her shoes, that is funny as hell. im goin to the range today and im takin her with me. she is goin to rent a bunch of guns and im goin to push the XD's and the glocks. from what i read here i think she will have a good idea of what she will want. 

thanks stormbringerr, im originally from brownsville tx. born and raised.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Let her shoot a Ruger 345. My wife has one and loves it.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

first decision is can she EASILY rack the slide on a pistol
if not then go revolver
the best thing i like about revolvers is the combo mode ie 357/38spl or 44mag/44spl
the light loads are so fun to shoot and practice on


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

rudy said:


> my wife wants to get her own gun...


So, what did she get?


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

My daughter likes my XD 45. My wife prefers the Sig 239.

Depends on the woman.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

what did she get?
my choices would be
glock 26
kahr pm9
walther pps
springfield emp


----------



## LaSalle (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the G26 and recently took my wife to the range with a friend and I. She liked my 26 and was able to shoot accurately (very surprising considering she had never fired a gun until then). She also liked my buddy's .380, but I cannot recall for the life of me the model. She is dead set on getting her own G26. 
Oh and it wouldn't hurt to let her rent a few from a local range.


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

Could be you guys are better at predicting your wives preferences than I am. We've been married some 28 years and I thought i knew her pretty well and we've always been 100% (or close enough) compatible. So when she decided she could accept using a gun for personal defense, I was excited. i have a fairly large and broad collection of revolvers and pistols ranging from 9mm to 44 magnum to 45 ACP in addition to the rimfires of both persuasions. While I'm pretty fond of all, my obvious preference (and daily carry weapon) is a semi-auto pistol - specifically a Colt series 70 government model 45 ACP.

After spending an afternoon trying all of them, this turned out to be her first choice -










Ruger GP 100 357 magnum - loaded with +P 38 special ammo!:smt023
Dunno why that surprised me but our preferences for automobiles, big dogs, restaurants, etc -all coincide. However, on reflection, I'm glad she went for revolvers and I didn't have to share my 1911s.:smt033

I would repeat what others have opined - best let her make her own choice (of effective size calibers, of course).

:smt1099


----------

